# Picky picky



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Gabriel won't eat. Nope, it's not that she doesn't want to eat, because she does. She doesn't like the Hikari Betta Bio-Gold:shock:
She just spits it back out. I have no idea what to get her, because all my other Betta love these things. 

Should I keep trying to give them to her? Try something else? 
I'm worried she'll start getting a little too hungry and decide to snack on my Otos.


----------



## TaraHanon (Jun 18, 2009)

The only thing my Betta is eating right now is freeze dried bloodworms, which I hear isn't a good idea to feed them that all the time... He won't even look at the pellets I have and the flakes, no way. Wondering if I should try different pellets? Another ? I bought some brine shrimp, they come in like 1/2 inch cubes... do I have to cut it up or will they eat the whole thing, if he'll eat it?


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Yeah, my first Betta only ate the bloodworms. When I fed him the Hikari Betta Bio-Gold though, he loved them.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I would just try another brand of pellets.


----------



## TaraHanon (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks, I'm heading out now to see if I can find him something different. We have a very few places here, so I am going to try the grocery store!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wardley pellets are the only thing all four of my bettas will eat. Try those.


----------



## TaraHanon (Jun 18, 2009)

I just got some of the Wardley ones from the grocery store. I'll try them tonight as he's already eaten some worms... Thanks for all the suggestions. This place is great for first time fish moms and dads!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

where do you get the Wardley? local pet shop or possibly walmart?


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I got my wardley pellets at walmart, it's pretty cheap for a good amount.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Cool thanks! Oh, I was wondering until I get the pellets, is it okay to give her a couple of blood worms every other day or so?
I just fed a couple to her and she actually ate them (I saw her looking around for food and like I said, I don't want her to snack on the Otos).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My Blue Bonnet wouldn't eat Bio gold when I first got her. She would chomp on them then spit them out. I bought her flakes and she sort of ate those and spit some out . So I bought her Wardleys. She ate those just fine! So I decided, after awhile, to try the bio gold again. She eats the bio gold AND the Wardleys just fine now. I have been mixing the 2.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

What a silly girl! I hate to get different pellets, but if it will get her to eat then so be it. Plus, if the others eat it too, at least I'll have extra pellets on hand!


----------



## LiyahsGrandma (May 29, 2009)

Hey AngelicScars all my bettas eat....Aqua Culture betta pellets. This may work with your betta.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

I have 3 different kinds of pellets. They like em all lol. Guess mine arent that picky. I have aqueon,top fin (petsmarts brand) and hikari of course.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I have a whole thing of top fin pellets and freeze dried bloodworms that my betta refuses to eat. lol...mine will only eat hikari. I found out they have those bloodworms too - so when I go out to the Petsmart I am going to look for those (hopefully he'll eat them).


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

My Betta hated the Top Fin Betta pellets. I don't think I'll be buying those anymore.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I'm going to try to pass them off to the boyfriend haha.

Petsmart said that is what they feed the bettas. But I question how much those bettas actually eat now.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

I have both bio-gold and wardleys, for me though its been if they dont eat wardleys they will eat the bio-gold. Not normally the other way around. The wardleys pellets are a bit bigger than the bio-gold so I dont know how much it could help them eat. What I did when my boy wouldnt eat was either chip pf a pieces of the pellet to make it smaller or soak them in water for a few seconds before feeding them, it seemed to work so just a thought.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I have Top Fin and Wardleys mixed in a container. They love it. Wardleys costs $2 for a lot.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Oh, and I got them at Walmart.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I mixed my Wardleys with the bio gold, too. I'm glad the Wardleys are a little bigger because thats mostly what they'll be getting while I'm gone.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

i went through that with Jack, when i first got him he would NOT eat anything. even the bio-gold pellets which boggled my mind because all my bettas love them. i was really worried because the 4 bettas i had before never did that. i finally got him some wardleys pellets and he nommed those up quick. he still doesn't care for blood worms just yet though lol. so yes, maybe try wardleys?


----------



## fishboy95 (Jun 16, 2009)

AngelicScars said:


> Yeah, my first Betta only ate the bloodworms. When I fed him the Hikari Betta Bio-Gold though, he loved them.


I agree. My betta would only eat tropical flake food. He would never eat Wardly pellets. A few days ago I got him some Hikari Bio-gold. He loves it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wonder if bettas have taste buds?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Hmm that's an interesting thought. I think so


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They must have in order to be as picky as they are.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I picked up the Wardley's tonight and I'll give it a try tomorrow. I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope it works for you.


----------



## NetGeek (Jun 8, 2009)

Sure hope things work out for you. Mr. Foosh absolutely turned his nose up at Top Fin pellets, so I fed him bloodworms for a week because I was in the middle of a crisis at work and did not need more stress. On the recommendation of several people here, I picked up Hikari Bio Gold pellets, but I also picked up Hikari Brine Shrimp cubes. I gave him Brine Shrimp for two days, then tried him on Hikari Bio Gold. After one day of Man vs. Foosh (he is a bit stubborn), he decided to try the Bio Gold and now he loves them!

So maybe try him on something other than bloodworms or pellets first, then try pellets again. It might work...


----------



## TaraHanon (Jun 18, 2009)

I tried the Wardleys pellets this morning.... Nope, he won't eat them... So bloodworms it is until I can get to the bigger town to find something else.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I found also, that if they go long enough without eating, they'll eat the pellets you have. Blue was like that at first, but now he just gobbles his food down everyday.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I just remembered I'm fasting them all today, so I'm going to give the pellets a try tomorrow.
I figured if I kept showing her the pellets, she'd eventually eat them. I just don't want her to get any ideas with the Otos.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Well, I tried the Wardleys today and she didn't like them at all. Ugh. I guess until I can find something she'll eat I'll just give her a bloodworm or two every other day or longer.
On another note, all the other Betta will eat the Wardleys so I don't have to go out and buy more food anytime soon.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

That's weird. I don't know what else to try.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

fast him another day. when they get hungry enough they will eat. they can go a couple days with out food.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Oh yeah I know they can go awhile without food. The only thing I'm worried about are the Otos. Do you think she'd try to snack on them if I fast her more?


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Has she ever shown any aggression to them? If not then it should be fine.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would keep trying the pellets and hopefully she'll start eating them.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

neenjar said:


> Has she ever shown any aggression to them? If not then it should be fine.


Nope not really. She was curious about them at first, but I think she realized they weren't a threat and they didn't take her food. After that, she ignored them.

I'll keep trying the pellets. She really does need a balanced diet, I wish I could just tell her that. :roll:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Is she eating anything at all? I would mix pellets with whatever she is eating.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

So far, the only thing she'll eat are bloodworms. I've only given her like one or two a day every other day or so. I don't want her getting stopped up.


----------

